# 12" rhom...need help!!!!!!!!!



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

i just bought this 12" from a member here at p-fury! just put him in his tank ,which is a 120gal . ok..the problem is he has what looks like hole in the head,similar to what oscars usually get. and also, it looks as if he may have fin rot ! he has a white haze on his eyeball also,if there are any mods, or anyone with alot of knowledge on this sort of thing, please help!!!!!

sorry

, i have a cam but it is way to blurry to actually see!

oh...sorry! if this can be treated what meds would i need?


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

the holes in the head are probally hith, all you can do is make sure the water is in good shape and nice and clean and maybe add some salt if you'd like, the finrot you can use melafix or add salt i believe and for the haze on the eyes, my p's get that when there is a little amonia burn i believe, your best bet is to have your water very clean and watch how it goes...


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

thank you ,i just filled the tank and acclimated him ..hes swimming around and doing fine,so far. that hith...can it be cured?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

so you didn't cycle it?


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

well the ph is a little high,and i did a water change on my 72 @ 25% and added that with the water that i had to use from the fauset. also,my fish had about 15gal of water from the tub i transported him with. useing a wetdry from the 72 ,which has needed bacterias from the bio balls , purchased another 400 emporer,and added that also! i think if i would not have done that right away ,things could have gotten worse. he was in that tub for like 4 hours ,for the trip, picking him up!

he seems to have ,what looks like hole in the head...and some haze on his eyes. also his fins almost look frail! and most definatly im watching his water,for any changes..i will probably be up for a few more hours..just to make sure he is still doing fine.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

i also added start right to help detoxify ,1 tablespoon for every 25gal!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm pretty sure Piranha's don't get hole in the head, and the frayed fins are normal from Transportation, and the cloudy eyes could be stress too...


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

man ... i appreciate every bit of info, ive been in the p hobby for a while and came upon this web site ,and never really knew much about the serra species,and just got hooked! like i said any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

maybe this might help to sum things up for me...transporting a huge rhom for like 4 hours in a 20gal tub, can the ammonia levels cause all the haze ,fin frail look ,and what seems to look like hole in the head. which like honda was saying huge ammonia burns could be the factor,i dont know...im just gonna watch him for a few more hours and hope for the best! thank you all, for the kind help


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think 4 hours in a 20 gallon tub would cause any of the problems you are describing. I transported my rhom in a 20 gallon tub for 7-8 hours and had no problems. What shape was he in when you picked him up? Was he kept in a well? Sounds like these were probably prior problems.
I would start out with salt and keeping his water very clean. Acclimate him to 1 tblspoon per 5 gallons and maintain that level when doing water changes. Good luck.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

my guess .. i think the water that the fish was transported in was extremly high amonia levels, the water had a very stale, strong fishy smell to it,and the water in the tub seemed tented,green like. i dont have any salt at this time..so i added some stress coat to hold him off till i get to the lft tomorrow! hope he does well, and thx very very much!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He was most likely transported in his tank water and 20 gallons will not get that bad in 4 hours.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

hmmm... so what do you think could be the problem, and what could i use to help heal his disease?as i mentioned in my previous posts!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont know, sounds like it could be ammonia burn. I would start with salt and keep his water clean.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

thats what i will do ,for sure ! once again thank you!


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

whom ever you bought him from "fed" him before transportation thats the core of the problems at hand,.hole in the head on a P, hmm most cases of hole in the head is feeding feeders,mal nutrition or both,try feeding diffrent predatory foods.


----------



## j0kergrizzly (Oct 29, 2003)

jus add in a little salt, put the temp up bout to 84-85 and gewd food. not no fake feeder fish, but good food like worms and beefheart and liver, but other than that jus let him settle in and he should b fine.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

what medications and vitamin supplements can i treat my fish with, for hith and possibly fin rhot? hes large , and also looks to have some amonia burns from transporting.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

update on fish...i added salt to the tank @ 1 tblspn for every 10 gals ,and the temp is steady at 82 ,also i added a ph buffer 7.0 ,the poc marks on his face seem to be healing already . the outer edge of the effected area has a white thin line forming around the area! should i just keep up with the salt treatment and do the rec.water changes ,or can i add melifix with the salt treatment to help speed up the process? and also tryed to feed him catfish fallets and shrimp ,and he did not seem intrested!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

if someone could help with the questions, i appreciate it!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

sorry to keep posting,just trying to get a response on new post


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

ive been really observing this fish ,and he seems to be doing well as far as the healing goes ,but not eating yet! this fish was not been taken care of too well ! but im gonna do what ever it takes to bring him back to full health! knock on wood!


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Just relax he will pull through fine, just keep up the water and add salt (what was said before) don't waste your money adding all other types of chemicals and crap to the tank if anyting you might just make the condition worse. Give him time he will eventually eat, just make sure you pull all the food out after about 30 mins tops if uneaten.


----------

